# 22 magnum



## remington270

i never am able to sight my 22mag in right. if its dead on at 25 yards its like really high after that. i sighted it in dead on at 30 yards a while back and had a shot at a ground hog and around 50 well i aimed at the head and missed. so later that day a rabbit was in the garden and i fired and mised so i fired again and mised i finaly aimd at the ground below its head fired and neck shot it. what distance should i sight it?


----------



## blhunter3

Well, sight it in for 30 yards, but also shoot it at other distances so you know where its at.


----------



## diggity

I would recommend, do to the rainbow trajectory of the .22 or .22 mag, getting a Mili Dot Scope.

Setting in the gun at 75 yards mean that at the variable distances of closer to further will be marked by the predetermined dots on the scope.

This will take the hold over under guess work out of shooting your gun.
I would also note that a .22 lr is more than enough power to take out a squirrel at 75 to 120 yards. Depending on your shooting skills I am sure with out a doubt that if you lifted the crosshairs on a target depending on the round and gun you should score a kill 85% of the time.


----------



## Draker

I would get a mil dot. I zeroed my Marlin .22 mag to 90 yards and it seems to work fine within that range on gophers. Not much left of them.


----------



## Cleankill47

.22 mag shoots very flat within its usable range, so it would make sense to sight it in for longer ranges, since you seem to get opporitunities at longer ranges than 25 yards. Try sighting it in at 50 yards, and then test it with cans or other reactive targets at ranges longer and shorter than that.

I do ballistics models, so if you can tell me the bullet manufacturer, bullet weight, rifle type, make, model, length of the barrel, rate of twist, type of scope, and the temperature range you will be using it in after I get you the information, I should be able to give you the best range to use it in.

I also recommend a good .22 scope, such as the BSA Sweet 22, available here: http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=177225

The scope is designed for the .22 trajectory, and the very good ones are parallax adjustable for as close as 7 yards.


----------



## Bore.224

I zero my 22 mag at 25 yards as well, I use 30 grn v-max and TNT hp at 2,200 fps. I find at 50 yards I am about .5 inch high and dead on at 100. Works good for me, I am not sure why you seem to have such a variance inside 100 yards. Try the faster 30 grn bullets that might help?

BTW in my opinion stay away from head shots aim center mass and squeeze of the shot, if you did that I would bet you would have smoked mr ground hog . :beer:


----------



## HICKERBILLYUP08

remington270 said:


> i never am able to sight my 22mag in right. if its dead on at 25 yards its like really high after that. i sighted it in dead on at 30 yards a while back and had a shot at a ground hog and around 50 well i aimed at the head and missed. so later that day a rabbit was in the garden and i fired and mised so i fired again and mised i finaly aimd at the ground below its head fired and neck shot it. what distance should i sight it?


anything over a .22 size rifle I usully zero at 100 yards. for the 22 mag Id zero at either 50 to start with once you are satisfied with what you see there then maybe try 100. I found my .17 hmr to shoot a little hight at closer range as well. check the ballistics charts for the ammo you are shooting to make that choice.


----------

